# Josh's Zeon Zoysia Lawn Journal



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello everyone! I am new to TLF, but I have been a lawn enthusiast for basically my whole life. My dad bought a reel mower when I was about 15 years old and ever since then I have been obsessed with reel low Bermuda grass. I have used almost all of the basic homeowner reel mowers starting with a McLane, then California Trimmer, then TruCut and now currently using a 30 inch Legacy which is basically a California Trimmer on steroids. This mower will soon be sold as I just picked up a JD 260B from the Week's auction last weekend.

My wife and I built a new home in 2014 and they sodded the yard with common Bermuda. I asked the builder if I could pay extra to have Zeon Zoysia installed, but of course they told me they had neighborhood guidelines they had to follow. Fast forward to 2019 and I was lucky enough to be able to rip my whole yard up and re sod with Zeon. Here are some progress pictures.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I had a local company come in and rip the Bermuda up and bring in 4 truckloads of new topsoil. Here in GA we have a lot of clay and my yard was no different. I had 16 pallets of Zeon Zoysia delivered to the house directly from the sod farm.

Unfortunately the sod was installed during Memorial Day weekend 2019 and if anyone lives here knows we were in the middle of a heat wave with NO rain. I have irrigation, but even with watering twice a day it was barely keeping the grass alive. Luckily we made it out ok and rain was soon to come, but it took a lot longer than I would have liked for it to take root and thrive. Here are some pictures of the sod when it was 1st laid.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

With it being new sod and needing to establish a root system i decided to keep the HOC a little higher this summer. I kept it at 1.25 inches. Bringing in the new soil made it extra soft when laying the new sod and it was definitely more bumpy than I would have liked. It is going to take some serious leveling in the spring of 2020 to get it ready to maintain at .5 HOC. I am using a 30 inch Legacy reel mower and decided to go with doubles as it was easier to get the lines to look straight with the bumpiness.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Here where I live we have to pay sewer on irrigation water unless you purchase a separate meter from the county. After the installation and watering twice a day I decided to go ahead and bite the bullet and purchase the additional meter so that for future water bills I would not be paying sewer on the lawn water.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

That's about it for now. The JD 260B is at Reel Works in Braselton, GA now getting serviced and ready to mow. I left my backyard Bermuda because we have 3 dogs and with them running around and the pee spots it was not worth paying to have that sodded as well. I decided to overseed that with PRG this winter so that i could have a little grass to play with. Still, the dogs are peeing all over it and it's very spotty.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks great! Are you the lone ranger surrounded by Bermuda and envious neighbors?

Where is the 10 gallon obligatory builder tree  ?


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

That zoysia looks so good.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice! Welcome to TLF - glad you're here!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Looks great! Are you the lone ranger surrounded by Bermuda and envious neighbors?
> 
> Where is the 10 gallon obligatory builder tree  ?


Thank you! And yes, lone Zoysia man over here. I tried to get the builder to lay it down to begi ln with, but he wouldn't. About 6-8 months after we moved in I pulled all of the trees out. 😁


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

testwerke said:


> That zoysia looks so good.


Thanks!!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> Very nice! Welcome to TLF - glad you're here!


I've been watching all the videos for years. Finally decided to join! I'll try to make a few videos myself this upcoming season.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

How much did it cost to install the irrigation meter?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> How much did it cost to install the irrigation meter?


$1,608 - Gwinnett County


----------



## weezer0321 (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks awesome. What is your height of cut on the zoysia?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks great! I have Geo zoysia.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

weezer0321 said:


> Looks awesome. What is your height of cut on the zoysia?


Kept it 1.25 inches this past season. This upcoming season I plan to scalp and level and hope to maintain 3/4.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Scalped a section of the Zeon down on Sunday to .5 inch, had to stop due to mower breaking. Used the 30inch legacy which is a beast of a mower, but all of a sudden the reel stopped spinning. Ran over it with the JD 260B after. Definitely needs a good leveling as I was scalping in some high spots. .5 is as low as I can go for now.


----------

